# Which TCoD members can you identify just by their style of typing?



## Ether's Bane

For me:

Cirrus
Hiikaru
(formerly) Tarvos
Jolty
Datura (sometimes)
Polymetric 
Phantom (sometimes)
opal
uv


----------



## Spoon

Definitely everyone you've listed there, barring Datura and Tarvos. And I'd say pathos, too. Uh, Negrek sometimes. Oh, and Verne. 

 And I notice smile face usage, too. But, I can't think of anyone in particular.

 Edit: res wins the award for most distinct typing.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

res. Definitely res.

EDIT: Also, to some degree, Poly, Phantom, yiran, Flora, and Tarvos.


----------



## Jolty

what a wow i didn't know my typing was that distinct

people i can identify:
>hiikaru
>tailsy
>cirrus
>turbo my best friend
>tarvos
>polymetric
>lorem ipsum


----------



## Murkrow

Cirrus and Jolty mainly. If you showed me the post of one of the other people you mentioned, I'd probably be able to make a list of people it could be, but I wouldn't be able to narrow it down beyond about three people. Probably Music Dragon as well but I'm not sure if that's the writing style or just the post itself in context that's the give-away.

(If anyone wants to identify me by my writing style, check how much the word "also" comes up. If it's a lot, then it's me.)


----------



## Autumn

Jolty said:


> what a wow i didn't know my typing was that distinct


this
seriously what i type in lowercase mostly and that's it

anyway as for me, turbo (def), cirrus, hiikaru, phantom, music dragon, tailsy to some extent. oh and res.


----------



## Mai

I'm kind of afraid to say/unable to list without some sort of anon thing/reference point where I can look at a nameless post and try to identify! But in any case probably at least who you've mentioned, Lyra, also VM, res, bluzzyroo, yiran, Music Dragon (probably???), and uuuum I guess it kind of depends on what the post is about.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

question is unsimple to respond to, yes?

*9*86^8*α*9¢7%6└2


----------



## Minish

Am I really _that_ distinct though...

uhhhh I dunno like maybe everyone in #tcod. especially Clover, Tailsy, Hiikaru, Butterfree, I guess? and res just look for things not making sense for a moment. Variation in typing style is cute!


secret: opal subconsciously uses capitals and punctuation when suddenly things are Serious. it's hilarious.


----------



## yiran

everything res

i uncan ignore the text


----------



## Flora

Vehement Mustelid said:


> res. Definitely res.
> 
> EDIT: Also, to some degree, Poly, Phantom, yiran, *Flora*, and Tarvos.


I am really curious as to how

also seconding res forever


----------



## Ether's Bane

Oh yeah, I forgot res, Turbo, Spoon (sometimes), and Viki.



Cirrus said:


> Am I really _that_ distinct though...


I'd actually say that your typing style is the most distinct among everyone here; in fact, you were the first name that came to mind for me.


----------



## Autumn

Cirrus said:


> secret: opal subconsciously uses capitals and punctuation when suddenly things are Serious. it's hilarious.


Apparently I tend to start using caps and punctuation when things make me happy or when I'm not just making quick statements.


----------



## Spoon

I've noticed with myself that I tend to capitalize nouns when I really like them, which end up being food most of the time. But! I correct them, so you guys will never know. Never. 

 (And I forget words in sentences more than I should. And use smilie faces more than I have any business doing.)


----------



## Jolty

what's a capitals

well i do use them sometimes BUT ONLY EVER LIKE THIS.......


----------



## Mai

Flora said:


> I am really curious as to how
> 
> also seconding res forever


Things just kind of sound like you! Terrible explanation, but

I guess you kind of speak/type... well, not flippantly, but with shorter/more getting to the point sentences or something??? But with skipping lines. Which is common but. 

Your post really sounds distinctively you! (Probably because it is you but it sounds like a good example post.) I'm not quite sure why, though, so um take that explanation with a grain of salt.


----------



## Autumn

actually flora's pretty distinctive too yes


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Flora said:


> I am really curious as to how
> 
> also seconding res forever


Not sure how to explain. Gratuitous use of caps, perhaps? Or maybe that's just the fact that a large percentage of the posts I read of yours are in the "Grr" thread.

eh, uncan tell why everyone hasn't said res >:|||


----------



## Momo(th)

I pretty much can tell all of the major users apart from one another with just their style.

Especially a few like Jolty and Butterfree. And Poly.


----------



## Butterfree

Now I want to make some kind of a game out of this. Like, everyone secretly submits a post about some predefined subject, and then they're all posted with numbers on them and people try to guess which number is what person.

Let's make this happen.

(I think the most distinct typing styles probably belong to Cirrus, Hiikaru and Polymetric. I'd probably recognize opal rather easily as well, but that's more because I talk to him a lot outside the forums. Possibly Negrek. Probably Phantom. Dannichu. Tailsy.)

(I remember at some point reading some post genuinely thinking it was by one person, and as I read it being all like "haha, person X totally sounds like person Y in this post" and it turned out to be person Y and I'd just somehow not read the postbit right. But I don't remember who they were.)


----------



## opaltiger

> secret: opal subconsciously uses capitals and punctuation when suddenly things are Serious. it's hilarious.


Also when I'm talking to linguists.


----------



## Keldeo

res. And Polymetric, Cirrus, and uv, to some extent. Maybe LuckyLapras, but that's probably because I VM him so much.


----------



## Spoon

Butterfree said:


> Now I want to make some kind of a game out of this. Like, everyone secretly submits a post about some predefined subject, and then they're all posted with numbers on them and people try to guess which number is what person.
> 
> Let's make this happen.


 Seconding this for sure. Perhaps someone could volunteer to have the all the posts PMed to them and then organized? They'd kind of miss out on the fun, though. 

 That still leaves the question for the subject, however. Should it be a question or a prompt of sorts?


----------



## Mai

Butterfree said:


> Now I want to make some kind of a game out of this. Like, everyone secretly submits a post about some predefined subject, and then they're all posted with numbers on them and people try to guess which number is what person.
> 
> Let's make this happen.


This should totally be a thing. Should it be matching the person with the number (the person being on a list), or just out of the whole forum?


----------



## Momo(th)

Butterfree said:


> Now I want to make some kind of a game out of this. Like, everyone secretly submits a post about some predefined subject, and then they're all posted with numbers on them and people try to guess which number is what person.
> 
> Let's make this happen.


Sounds awesome. I'm game for it.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Butterfree said:


> Now I want to make some kind of a game out of this. Like, everyone secretly submits a post about some predefined subject, and then they're all posted with numbers on them and people try to guess which number is what person.
> 
> Let's make this happen.


YES


----------



## Minish

Butterfree said:


> Now I want to make some kind of a game out of this. Like, everyone secretly submits a post about some predefined subject, and then they're all posted with numbers on them and people try to guess which number is what person.
> 
> Let's make this happen.
> 
> (I think the most distinct typing styles probably belong to Cirrus, Hiikaru and Polymetric. I'd probably recognize opal rather easily as well, but that's more because I talk to him a lot outside the forums. Possibly Negrek. Probably Phantom. Dannichu. Tailsy.)
> 
> (I remember at some point reading some post genuinely thinking it was by one person, and as I read it being all like "haha, person X totally sounds like person Y in this post" and it turned out to be person Y and I'd just somehow not read the postbit right. But I don't remember who they were.)


You have to remember that we could be pretending to be someone else. For instance, I could pretend to be opaltiger! I could be opaltiger right now. You'd never know.



opaltiger said:


> Also when I'm talking to linguists.


how silly!! linguists know that orthography is arbitrary. :(


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> this
> seriously what i type in lowercase mostly and that's it
> 
> anyway as for me, turbo (def), cirrus, hiikaru, phantom, music dragon, tailsy to some extent. oh and res.


would imagine the ways you abbreviate and the unpunctuate you do is somewhat distinguishable; too, the fragments. and then sometimes you suddenly caps everything for a few words.



Blastoise Fortooate said:


> question is unsimple to respond to, yes?
> 
> *9*86^8*α*9¢7%6└2


of course not, no.



Cirrus said:


> Am I really _that_ distinct though...
> 
> uhhhh I dunno like maybe everyone in #tcod. especially Clover, Tailsy, Hiikaru, Butterfree, I guess? and res just look for things not making sense for a moment. Variation in typing style is cute!
> 
> 
> secret: opal subconsciously uses capitals and punctuation when suddenly things are Serious. it's hilarious.


heavy use of uncertainty particles! also the way you grammar around interjections and your collection of text smilies. ... also lots and lots of interjections.



Flora said:


> I am really curious as to how
> 
> also seconding res forever


you don't full stop very much; capitalisation is variable; frequent use of fragments; also your pronoun usages are kind of distinctive now that I look at the corpus.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Cirrus said:


> You have to remember that we could be pretending to be someone else. For instance, I could pretend to be opaltiger! I could be opaltiger right now. You'd never know.


Yes, but that would imply that some of us have hacked into others' accounts, which is obviously not condoned here. I highly doubt such is the case.



> how silly!! linguists know that orthography is arbitrary. :(


Ah! Now I remember who your typing style reminds me of: Jade Harley! XD

(But seriously, whether you realize it or not, you typed that almost exactly as Jade Harley would've.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Ah! Now I remember who your typing style reminds me of: Jade Harley! XD


Wow, this... wow. It just... wow.

This thread is making me quite conscious of my own typing style and my overuse of the slanty face emoticon :/


----------



## 1. Luftballon

... oh, and also the double-punctuation.


----------



## Flora

sreservoir said:


> you don't full stop very much; capitalisation is variable; frequent use of fragments; also your pronoun usages are kind of distinctive now that I look at the corpus.


Oh yeah that makes sense ^^;



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Ah! Now I remember who your typing style reminds me of: Jade Harley! XD
> 
> (But seriously, whether you realize it or not, you typed that almost exactly as Jade Harley would've.)


After reading this yes Cirrus is Jade


----------



## Minish

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Yes, but that would imply that some of us have hacked into others' accounts, which is obviously not condoned here. I highly doubt such is the case.


But we could just alter the way we write to throw everyone off!! It would be fun, though. In fact, there should probably be more anon lj memes or something except you're not allowed to be mean.




> Ah! Now I remember who your typing style reminds me of: Jade Harley! XD


well I am approximately super-okay with that so!!!! though she is way more cheerful.


----------



## Mai

... Yeah, Cirrus is Jade forever now. Oops.




Vehement Mustelid said:


> Wow, this... wow. It just... wow.
> 
> This thread is making me quite conscious of my own typing style and my overuse of the slanty face emoticon :/


On the other hand, though, now I'm just making myself ??? by trying to think of defining typing style things. I think it depends on who I'm talking to?



Cirrus said:


> But we could just alter the way we write to throw everyone off!! It would be fun, though. In fact, there should probably be more anon lj memes or something except you're not allowed to be mean.


Well that's a killjoy thing to do, if you're imitating someone else :( And people should just not

(just being yourself in a slightly different way is fine!)

Anon LJ meme would be cool, though!


----------



## Ether's Bane

Cirrus said:


> But we could just alter the way we write to throw everyone off!!


That's part of the fun of it. :)


----------



## Tailsy

but i type like 80% of people on this forum how can i ~possibly~ be distinct!! 

i dunno though. i notice the typing styles of my buddies and that's about it. everyone else is a BIG GREY BLUR OF BORING unless you use kawaii emoticons ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ


----------



## 1. Luftballon

so I threw this together, it's kind of terrible but eh, amusement, give me another hour or thereabouts to write another thing for guess-quizzing.


----------



## Autumn

Nobody said:


> Especially a few like Jolty and Butterfree. And Poly.





Butterfree said:


> I think the most distinct typing styles probably belong to Cirrus, Hiikaru and Polymetric.





Absoul said:


> And Polymetric, Cirrus, and uv, to some extent.


SERIOUSLY WHAT IS THIS

(eta: the reason i'm so confused is that i feel like i stole my style from jolty, eevee and res with occasionally some cirrus or hiikaru mixed in and a little flora as well as mike the foxhog influence so to me, saying i have my OWN DISTINCTIVE STYLE that is that easily recognizable feels like saying the english language was not inspired by any other language.)



sreservoir said:


> would imagine the ways you abbreviate and the unpunctuate you do is somewhat distinguishable; too, the fragments. and then sometimes you suddenly caps everything for a few words.


ok yeah i suppose i can see that. if only i typed like i talked then i'd be _even more_ distinctive if that's possible! (for instance the above "SERIOUSLY WHAT IS THIS" would become "i cannot into understanding how a thing is happen" yes that's legitimately how i speak because i cannot into english)
just out of curiosity which abbreviations are you thinking of? unpunctuate, fragments and RANDOM CAPS i can see all of but i can't remember distinct abbreviations atm

oh also the link you posted? it only ever shows the most recent post and "hello, world." at a time


----------



## 1. Luftballon

that's probably because I wasn't thinking very clearly and labelled things badly? ... it really does want unique unique garbage, though.

if anyone cares to try its hand at it

... that's all I'm going to throw together today; hopefully _somebody_ is entertained by it.


----------



## Spoon

Just a heads up, but my identifier was kittens. I didn't really understand what that meant so I just went with a word.


----------



## Zero Moment

Mostly res, but I think I could differentiate between a few people, depending on the context

Also I've noticed that whenever I do page breaks it's always _exactly_ two, never ever anything more or less unless it's some arbitrarily large number, which I never do anyway

Also I tend to leave off end punctuation if it's just a period


----------



## Phantom

Whoa, whoa, what's with everyone saying Phantom? Am I that predictable?!

Seriously, am I? C'mon guys?


I think the stalker level and the creep out Phanty level of everyone here just went up like a gagillion million points. Yes that is a number shut it.

Seriously what about me? Really? 


Uuuuh, I guess I'd recognize res, Butterfree, Zero Moment, VM, Jolty, Tailskitty, a bunch.

Guess it's not that weird. 


EDIT: I amend my previous statement. I showed the page res linked to my best friend (and former TCoDian) and didn't show him the post I made... he guess right. First try... under two seconds. 

Wow, I need to be more random and spontaneous. Walrus.


----------



## yiran

But seriously, I don't see how anyone could detect my style of writing. I like jump around asdlfja;sdklfj with my style ):

idk why maybe because i have too wide range of emoticons


----------



## Tarvos

I'm glad my writing has a personality.

FYI I can recognise most of you. but it has less to do with formatting and more with word choice and phrasing.


----------



## ultraviolet

how is it that people recognise my typing style?? I am honestly curious because i am literally the laziest typist in the world.

lmao at everyone going 'Music Dragon' because MD ... always talks like that all the time


----------



## yiran

ultraviolet said:


> how is it that people recognise my typing style?? I am honestly curious because i am literally the laziest typist in the world.
> 
> lmao at everyone going 'Music Dragon' because MD ... always talks like that all the time


Oh right... you're the one who uses good grammar EXCEPT the start of paragraphs aren't capitalised, so yes it's pretty easy.


----------



## ultraviolet

yiran said:


> Oh right... you're the one who uses good grammar EXCEPT the start of paragraphs aren't capitalised, so yes it's pretty easy.



that isn't grammar
of course _you _recognise that, I specifically mentioned it to you.


----------



## yiran

ultraviolet said:


> that isn't grammar
> of course _you _recognise that, I specifically mentioned it to you.


Well, you have punctuations and no made up words and stuff.
Also did I do something offensive because you seem a little hostile =/


----------



## ultraviolet

no it's just... kind of a little obvious, is all! o.o


----------



## Stormecho

I kind of wish I lurked less - though I doubt my typing style is that distinctive anyways??? 

I can probably recognize Hiikaru, Butterfree, Mai and res instantly but... that's about it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It seems like most people here are great at recognizing everyone's typing styles but their own.

Also, holy crap, I just scored 15/16 on that little ~distinguish~ game, even though I guessed on a lot of them. I didn't realize people can be so predictable when _they're trying not to be predictable._ :/


----------



## Autumn

okay yeah i would fail miserably at the guessing game since i don't know a lot of people's styles but

my question is, who got mine right :p (okay yeah i'm doing a lot of talking about myself and my style but that's only cause i confuse)

also: 





ultraviolet said:


> I am honestly curious because i am literally the laziest typist in the world.


 no no that's me :p at least you use SOME capitals, i either use none or caps lock lol (the reason for the RANDOM CAPS is because either my point is that severe, i'm trying to be silly or i'm too lazy to use italics)


----------



## Zexion

There are only two that I can recognize. Those two are res and Polymetric. I'm sort of happy that my "style" isn't easily recognized. at least no one has mentioned it. Let's keep it that way.

But definatly res and Polymetric (badwagons!). res because of the lack of CAPS. And Polymetric's style is easy to find, even though the lack of CAPS is sometimes similar.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

For me: Absoul, Poly, res and "The Ugg Man"


----------



## 1. Luftballon

incidentally, how particularly characterised is my distinctiveness, eh?


----------



## Scyther

Somebody should make another thread out of this, where they get a bunch of writing samples from different people and then have us try to guess who's who. The writing samples could be in plaintext, and the authors would be next to them, in spoilers. There would also be a list of authors to choose from when guessing.

I could probably only tell with Skroy (who doesn't go here anymore, sadly), Butterfree (but mostly based on her logic, not so much her actual style), and Tailsy. Maybe surskitty, but only on #tcod. Oh, and Pwnemon, of course.

 I unfortunately have a habit when lurking the forums of not reading whoever wrote the post, and only looking at the post. Otherwise the list would be much larger.


----------



## Superbird

I got four right on that thing res posted. Mai, your style is easily recognizable. Also, I got at least one of the quotes by Phantom and Jolty, and I think I have res's style pinned down. Although those of us who were active in the battle for Asber, like Mai and Blazhy, would probably be more able to fake a res accent, I think.

I actually really want to just have everyone PM me their view on flowers and then make that test out of it, but I don't have time for that./


----------



## Tarvos

Vehement Mustelid said:


> It seems like most people here are great at recognizing everyone's typing styles but their own.
> 
> Also, holy crap, I just scored 15/16 on that little ~distinguish~ game, even though I guessed on a lot of them. I didn't realize people can be so predictable when _they're trying not to be predictable._ :/


I just wrote what came to mind. And if I don't do that, then offer me a whisky.


----------



## Light

God I suck at this. I got like 2/16. Probably because I invest all my attention in what people are saying rather than how they're saying it.


----------



## CloudCat

I'm fairly new to this fourm, but the only person who I can correctly idetify by their typing style would be Yami Angel Christian.


----------



## Scootaloo

I can identify Poly and Chalumeau's typing pretty well


----------



## kyeugh

Music Dragon.  Not even because I recognize his typing, but because he has the driest sense of humor ever that makes me want to shoot myself.


----------



## Music Dragon

Mohacastle said:


> Music Dragon.  Not even because I recognize his typing, but because he has the driest sense of humor ever that makes me want to shoot myself.


Knock knock.


----------



## Hippy

Music Dragon said:


> Knock knock.



Oh snap!


----------



## Music Dragon

Hippy said:


> Oh snap!


What? No, you're supposed to say "who's there"! Come on, I'm trying to prove something here!


----------



## Hippy

Ohhh! I thought you were knock knocking to creatively say that you saw that MohaCastle said you have a dry sense of humor! And I "Oh snapped" because I thought that there was about to be Drama!

So.

Who's there?


----------



## Keldeo

5/16. I suck at this.


----------



## Adriane

Music Dragon said:


> Knock knock.


I, for one, would like to know _who's there_.


----------



## Datura

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Datura (sometimes)


But I barely post here anymore!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Music Dragon said:


> Knock knock.


WHO GOES THERE


----------



## Music Dragon

Hippy said:


> Who's there?





Chalumeau said:


> I, for one, would like to know _who's there_.





Blastoise Fortooate said:


> WHO GOES THERE


Well well, clearly I _can't_ be identified purely by my dry sense of humour!

...


----------



## ultraviolet

Music Dragon said:


> Well well, clearly I _can't_ be identified purely by my dry sense of humour!
> 
> ...


_[canned laughter]_
MUSIC DRAGON IS FILMED FOR A LIVE STUDIO AUDIENCE


----------



## Music Dragon

ultraviolet said:


> _[canned laughter]_
> MUSIC DRAGON IS FILMED FOR A LIVE STUDIO AUDIENCE


This is how we're taught to do it in Sweden...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I scored one on the distinguish game. Excluding myself


----------

